# Diy Livery yards mid to Devon side of Cornwall suggestions please



## mightymammoth (28 March 2013)

I'm looking to relocate in August/sept and am looking for a yard mid to Devon side of Cornwall. 

My only requirements is great off road hacking, all year turnout and owner on site/good security. I'm after DIY with the option to add on services if needed ie turnout or bringin in winter.

We hack only so wouldn't need a school or anything fancy.

The area I move to depends on the right place for my horse so I could go a bit futher west if needed.

I would really appreciate any suggestions please as I'm moving from the midland. Thanks


----------



## dixie (28 March 2013)

"mid to Devon side of Cornwall" - where would that be then, its a very long border?


----------



## mightymammoth (28 March 2013)

I was thinking no further west than newquay ideally


----------



## Potato! (30 March 2013)

Okehampton has a great livery yard. Ball hill stables. They are on Facebook. I love it there, unfortunately my boy isn't suited to a livery yard so I'm leaving and moving back to the field I was renting.


----------



## mightymammoth (30 March 2013)

Potato! said:



			Okehampton has a great livery yard. Ball hill stables. They are on Facebook. I love it there, unfortunately my boy isn't suited to a livery yard so I'm leaving and moving back to the field I was renting.
		
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## k89 (6 November 2013)

This is probably a little bit late for you now, but Holly Farm Stables in Cheriton Bishop has been taken over by new owners. It is a small, friendly yard and the horses are very well looked after. 

078891 25775 
www.hollyfarmstables.co.uk


----------

